# zawiedzenie...

## neuronek77

witam wszystkich... moje zabawy zaczely sie z gentoo 2 tyg. temu wiec jestem "swiezym" uzytkownikiem tej dystrybucji... na poczatku ucieszylem sie , ze sam bede budowal system itd... jednak po instalacji okazalo sie, ze kolejna niezla idea zostal rozpieprzona przy pomocy ludzi ktorzy tworza ebuildy... no gwint mi w gnumericu esound, w kde-base lame itd... wyszlo na to, ze, podobnie jak w slacku, kompiluje wszystko sam ze zrodel i sam musze sie martwic o zaleznosci... gdybym chcial miec wszystko co potrzebuje i jeszcze tys innych rzeczy to zainstalowalbym windowsa... no to takie zale nowego uzytkownika... 

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## Prompty

przeciez mozesz "wypisac" rzeczy ktorych nie chcesz ;]

emerge to raczej taki uklon w strone install'a :}

----------

## myak

Od tego chyba sa flagi USE i maskingi. Ja tam sobie emerge'a bardzo chwale i oprocz paru problemikow ze wznawianiem (w oddzielnym topicu) jestem po prostu zachwycony  :Smile: 

A tez mam za soba dlugi zwiazek ze slackiem i bylem usatysfakcjonowany.. dopoki nie trafilem na Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

man emerge 

emerge --help

wystarczy to przeczytać, aby wiedzieć jak zrobić system po swojemu. Jedyne co jest nam narzucane, to pathe.

----------

## neuronek77

ok, moge klepac --nodeps ale jaki cel ma wtedy istnienie emerge... 

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## cechor

 *neuronek77 wrote:*   

> ok, moge klepac --nodeps ale jaki cel ma wtedy istnienie emerge... 
> 
> pozdrowienia
> 
> neuron

 

emerge nie konczy sie na --nodeps   mozna uzyc chocby DO_NOT_COMPILE="esound" i juz niemasz esound'a a inne zaleznosci nadal sa.

----------

## neuronek77

dobra, tylko nie do konca mi o to chodzi... jezeli mam przegladac kazdy ebuild co on instaluje a czego nie to wole juz kopilowac ze zrodel... ja po prostu nie wiem czym kierowali sie ludzie budujac niektore buildy przy zaleznosciach... myslalem, ze ta dystrybucja nie bedzie "zgadywala" co ja potrzebuje..

dodam jeszcze, abyscie mnie nie zlinczowali", ze poza niewypalem z portami to jest oki  :Smile: 

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## C1REX

 *neuronek77 wrote:*   

> dobra, tylko nie do konca mi o to chodzi... jezeli mam przegladac kazdy ebuild co on instaluje a czego nie to wole juz kopilowac ze zrodel... 

 

Nie jestem pewien co masz na myśli.  Używasz: emerge -pv program ?

 *Quote:*   

> dodam jeszcze, abyscie mnie nie zlinczowali"

 

Za co? Za wyrażanie opinii? Dla mnie gentoo jest przepełnione wadami...

----------

## _troll_

 *neuronek77 wrote:*   

> dobra, tylko nie do konca mi o to chodzi... jezeli mam przegladac kazdy ebuild co on instaluje a czego nie to wole juz kopilowac ze zrodel... ja po prostu nie wiem czym kierowali sie ludzie budujac niektore buildy przy zaleznosciach... myslalem, ze ta dystrybucja nie bedzie "zgadywala" co ja potrzebuje..
> 
> dodam jeszcze, abyscie mnie nie zlinczowali", ze poza niewypalem z portami to jest oki 
> 
> pozdrowienia
> ...

 

linczowac nie bede, ale chyba bedzisz musial zrobic forka calej dystro, albo zaczac przerabiac portage do swoich potrzeb.

przegladac ebuilda nie musisz - mozna podejrzec adhoc

emerge -pv nazwa_pakietu

pokaze co i z czym chce kompilowac.

ludzie od gentoo nie kierowali sie tym zeby emerge zgadywal co chce user, tylko tym by mozna bylo w latwy (a przynajmniej latwiejszy niz dotychczas) sposob tworzyc dystro dostosowane do konkretnych potrzeb. gdy tak na to spojrzysz moze zobaczysz to w innym swietle... a przynajmniej powinienes, bowiem inaczej istnienie gentoo moze niestety dla Ciebie stracic sens.

----------

## neuronek77

nie do konca sie rozumiemy... 

trol: oswiec mnie w jaki sposb, obecne podejscie ludzi przy budowie ebildow, ma pomoc mi przy tworzenie konfiguracji dostosowanej do potrzeb???

chce instalowac gnumerica, oki instaluje gnumerica, bede chcial miec dodatkowo esound, oki doinstaluje esound... chce miec kde, oki (ale do jasnej ciasnej, czy bede chcial miec lame'a to ja wiem a nie inni)... a firme ktora mysli za mnie to juz ten swiat ma i nie wiem czy jest przygotowany na nastepna....

jezeli ktos mysli podobnie i zaczal budowac "swoje" ebuildy (ale czyste bez zbednych "smieci") niech da znac... ja na razie mam xfree4.4 i kde2.0 (2.0 u mnie dziala stabilnie wiec nie bede sie bawil w 2.1) z zaleznosciami... od poniedzialku tapete pojdzie apache i mysql (gwint go wie czy czegos nie dodali aby "ulatwic" mi dostosowanie do moich potrzeb)..

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## fallow

sprobuj "Linux From Scratch"  :Wink: 

http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/

jest ponad 100 dostepnych dystrybucji w tej chwili,nikt Cie nie zmusza to probowania na upartego z Gentoo  :Wink: 

http://distrowatch.org

----------

## _troll_

 *neuronek77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> trol: oswiec mnie w jaki sposb, obecne podejscie ludzi przy budowie ebildow, ma pomoc mi przy tworzenie konfiguracji dostosowanej do potrzeb???
> 
> 

 

zastanawiam sie czy jest sens, ale.....

wykonujac

emerge -pv nazwa_pakietu

podgladasz z czym dany pakiet MOZE byc zbudowany i co AKTUALNIE jest wybrane. nie chesz z czegos co widzisz na ekranie

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/gnumeric-1.2.6  +bonobo -libgda +python  10,858 kB

jesli nie chcialbym pythona to wowczas byloby to tak:

USE="-python" emerge -pv nazwa_pakietu

i znowu sprawdzam co bedzie kompilowane.

mowisz ze chce budowac z esd --- sprobuj

USE="-esd" emerge -pv nazwa_pakietu

i zobcz co i z czym moze byc zbudowane.

podstawowe pytanie : czy przeczytales man emerge, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=2,

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/portage-manual.xml,

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1???

ps. troll przez dwa 'L'.

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

>  od poniedzialku tapete pojdzie apache i mysql (gwint go wie czy czegos nie dodali aby "ulatwic" mi dostosowanie do moich potrzeb)..

 

Ja juz sie tym bawiłem i nie zawiodłem sie , ani nie miałem przykrych niespodzianek prócz jednej:

plik konfiguracyjny apache'a, To nie jest httpd.conf  :Sad:  Wstyd sie przyznać, ale duużo czasu mi zajęło odnalezienie tego właściwego.

A z mysql'em poszło gładko:)

----------

